# "Posiblemente el inglés sea mas práctico....



## Moon light

"Posiblemente el inglés sea mas práctico que el castellano. El alemán más profundo. El francés, más elegante. El italiano, más gracioso. Y el ruso, más angustioso. Pero creo profundamente que es la lengua española la que con mayor elocuencia y belleza nos da el repertorio más amplio del alma humana, de la personalidad individual y de su proyección social".
Carlos Fuentes, escritor mexicano.
Durante la inauguración del Tercer Congreso Mundial de la Lengua Española


----------



## cuchuflete

Moon light said:
			
		

> "Posiblemente el inglés sea mas práctico que el castellano. El alemán más profundo. El francés, más elegante. El italiano, más gracioso. Y el ruso, más angustioso. Pero creo profundamente que es la lengua española la que con mayor elocuencia y belleza nos da el repertorio más amplio del alma humana, de la personalidad individual y de su proyección social".
> Carlos Fuentes, escritor mexicano.
> Durante la inauguración del Tercer Congreso Mundial de la Lengua Española



Gracias Moon light,

Prácticamente hablando, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el Sr. Fuentes.
Cuchufléte


----------



## Tomasoria

Si el Sr. Fuentes hablara portugués, pensaría de forma diferente...

 obrigado


----------



## rogelio

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Si el Sr. Fuentes hablara portugués, pensaría de forma diferente...
> 
> obrigado


Por favor, no, Tomasoria!    Eu tenho esa misma discusion con mis amigos brasileros cada semana.  Aqui busco paz!   
Esto brincando
O portugeuse e uma lengua moita boa!
Que tenga un buen dia!

Rogelio


----------



## Tomasoria

No wayyyyyyyy...among the languages I know, Portuguese is undoubtedly the most musical, suggestive and the sweettiest to your ear...

  HAve you ever heard any brazilian bossa-nova singer ?? It's great...

  EL PORTUGUES ES LA LENGUA QUE MEJOR SUENA


----------



## Artrella

Si yo tuviera que elegir algún idioma en particular elegiría el Francés, es hermoso, y muy sexy!


----------



## calzetin

Siempre se dice lo mismo del francés... eso ya está gastado   

Qué tal esto?
El español tiene la contundencia del alemán y el descaro del italiano con la calidez del sol del caribe


...pero es verdad, el portugués suena muy bien 
Calzetin


----------



## Silvia

I disagree.

Ciò denota l'egocentrismo spagnolo...

Nah, it's too easy!


----------



## Artrella

calzetin said:
			
		

> Siempre se dice lo mismo del francés... eso ya está gastado
> 
> Qué tal esto?
> El español tiene la contundencia del alemán y el descaro del italiano con la calidez del sol del caribe
> 
> 
> ...pero es verdad, el portugués suena muy bien
> Calzetin




Estará gastado pero un francés hablando es re-sexy!!!! También un caribeño al sol.  El cubano suena hermoso!!!


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Estará gastado pero un francés hablando es re-sexy!!!! También un caribeño al sol.  El cubano suena hermoso!!!




Bueno, Gabriel Batistuta y Luis Figo no suenan tan bien pero son re-sexy!!!!  (en mi opinión, claro)   

Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Bueno, Gabriel Batistuta y Luis Figo no suenan tan bien pero son re-sexy!!!!  (en mi opinión, claro)
> 
> Tormenta




Pero... COOOOMO!!! Sin embargo a mí Jean Reno y Gerard Depardieu me parecen re-sexys y sobre todo cuando hablan!!! Y bueno, sobre gustos...
Ah! estamos hablando de idiomas, eh!!! Ojito!!!


----------



## Zephyrus

Y que tal un Claudio Pizarro hablando español peruano deformado??    mas que sexy chicas...se los aseguro.


----------



## ACQM

El portugués suena muy dulce, me encantan las canciones, los poemas....
El francés es bohemio como de un romanticismo profundo.
El italiano es divertivo vital.

Pero re-sexy (y nunca mejor dicho) el español de los argentinos. De verdad, aquí en España ya pueden ser feos, bajitos, sosos o bobos , los argentinos nos llevan a todas locas. Sin lugar a dudas Che!


----------



## Tomasoria

SilviaP; Italian sounds really funny...So, an Italian never look serious whenever it takes to talk about love. SilviaP, please do not think I have sth. against Italians but just have a look at your country fellow guys. L'uomo italiano is a professional girl-hunter whenever he travels abroad ad its flirting speech sounds so "déja vu": "Carinna, sei la piu bella dil mondo....". One of my best friends is a Piamontese and he thinks the same as me...

   As for french: Le français n'est plus la langue de l'amour, il est tellement maltraité dans les grandes villes françaises...La jeunesse a ecrasé une langue que , en même temps, se trouve pleine d'anglicismes et de slang urbain incompréhensible...c'est dommage pour une langue si belle ¡¡¡

   En cuanto al Español, el más lindo que yo he oido es el Chileno y el Colombiano...suenan rebién.

     AFIRMO: yo no hablo portugués, pero suena genial. Al menos el Portugués de Brasil.


----------



## Tomasoria

Chicos ¡¡¡ I'm going to post a few words in the Portuguese Forum to get the lusitannians into the discussion about the sweetest of the latin languages: French, Spanish, Italian and Portuguese.

  Let's see what they have to say...


----------



## Silvia

Tomasoria, that only shows how little you know about Italy and Italians.

Your loss


----------



## Tomasoria

silviap said:
			
		

> Tomasoria, that only shows how little you know about Italy and Italians.
> 
> Your loss



 Hi SILVIAP, I've ten times in Italy, specially Piamonte and Campania, and Italians are among the europeans I feel closer to (along with te french) but what I told you on my last post...about the way the average Italian guy behaves when travelling abroad, is just simply what I've seen so many times in Spain, Belgium and Croatia...Italians (men) are often "sharking" and they do very well...indeed and I'm not asserting that this is a negative thing...on the contrary, sometimes they mix this "hunting" attitude with a simple "hey, here we are to make friends ¡¡¡" approach.

  This is the good thing about Italians, wherever they go they mingle with the locals...just the opposite to Britons, dutch, etc.

 But then again, I guess it's all about stereotypes...

 Let me tell you a joke:

  How do you manage to make an Italian shut up??? you tie up his hands .

   bacioni


----------



## rogelio

Hi guys, 
Dejame poner mis 2 centavos.  Mi primer idioma es Ingles, perom mi idioma favorita es español.  Pero tambien el portugeuese es muy bonita.  I just had a talk with a linguistics friend of mine and we defined the following: "Whatever language you need at the time is the best (most beautiful, practical) language for you." If you are in the desert in Africa and need water, Swahili would be much more useful than Spanish, no matter how beautiful the language.  All the languages are awesome, and I am always interested in hearing people speak in other languages, even ones I don't understand.
Sounds like a politician (I'm not) but it's true.  However, it is great to have pride in one's language and appreciation of other languages.  !Viva Mexico! Brasil Tamben!
 
Rogelio


----------



## cuchuflete

Is there room for one more opinion here?

I find  brasileiro very sensuous, especially when spoken by uma brasileira.  The music is marvelous as a stage for the undulating rhythms of the language. I started to learn o português because the sound reached my heart.

 That said, Spanish has some attributes that cannot be equaled.  When spoken by Spaniards, Caribeñas, y hasta ciertas  Argentinas, it can be totally entrancing.  But if you ask me to say which is 'best', I can only reply that it's impossible.  I have had the pleasure of being totally charmed, and deeply touched by Spanish speakers from more than one country.  It would be crass and disrespectful to say that one variety is better than another.  

Cuchu


----------



## rogelio

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Is there room for one more opinion here?
> 
> I find  brasileiro very sensuous, especially when spoken by uma brasileira.  The music is marvelous as a stage for the undulating rhythms of the language. I started to learn o português because the sound reached my heart.
> 
> That said, Spanish has some attributes that cannot be equaled.  When spoken by Spaniards, Caribeñas, y hasta ciertas  Argentinas, it can be totally entrancing.  But if you ask me to say which is 'best', I can only reply that it's impossible.  I have had the pleasure of being totally charmed, and deeply touched by Spanish speakers from more than one country.  It would be crass and disrespectful to say that one variety is better than another.
> 
> Cuchu


Another politician!   But, I agree completely.  That was the original point of my discourse.  (Although I do often get distracted)

Chau
 
Rogelio


----------



## cuchuflete

rogelio said:
			
		

> Another politician!   But, I agree completely.  That was the original point of my discourse.  (Although I do often get distracted)
> 
> Chau
> 
> Rogelio



When it comes to politicians, the French and Italian variety sound the funniest to my ear!  They take themselves so seriously!
American political speeches are only good to put people to sleep.

ciao Rogelio


----------



## Silvia

Hmm

Speaking of sensuality of the language... maybe it just depends on the person who's speaking? 

Come on, you have to agree here!  Or prove me wrong!


----------



## belén

silviap said:
			
		

> Hmm
> 
> Speaking of sensuality of the language... maybe it just depends on the person who's speaking?
> 
> Come on, you have to agree here!  Or prove me wrong!



You are right Silvia...I've met the yummiest Germans! Many people tell me German sounds rough but I actually find it sexy..


----------



## pinkpanter

portuguese is the sexier than spanish, french, italian or english for me. anyway, i prefer the brazil variety... just because they speak too fast in portugal!

Boa noite raparigos!


----------



## basurero

¡HOLA! Acabo de encontrar este foro y este tema me interesa mucho. A mí el ruso me suena más guay. Es muy lindo cuando habla una chica, y cuando sale de la boca de un hombre suena misterioso y siniestro (me gusta eso). ¿Qué piensan Uds. de la lengua inglesa, yo no puedo juzgarlo porque es mi idioma nativo.

Perdónenme si hago errores y les agradecería si los corrigieran.


----------



## pinkpanter

hola basureo, bienvenido al foro. ya veras como te gusta 

si, el ruso suena muy bien aunque lo he oido pocas veces. 

el ingles es muy musical y suena muy bien. he oido a veces decir que suena cursi, sobre todo cuando se esta aprendiendo y tambien puedo decirte que a mi particularmente en algunas ocasiones me parece menos calido que otros idiomas pero supongo que es algo subjectivo. 

saludos para mis antipodas


----------



## Tomasoria

Bienvenido Basurero (que bonito nickname¡¡¡)

El Inglés suena bién cuando sale de un Escocés, Irlandés e Inglés...cuando es un norteamericano o canadiense, entonces suena un poco cursi...

  Habeís oido hablar a esas adolescentes yankees...suenan fatal ¡¡¡.

   A los australianos y neozelandeses apenas los he oido...asi que no puedo juzgarlos.

   Saludos.


----------



## funnydeal

basurero said:
			
		

> ¡HOLA! Acabo de encontrar este foro y este tema me interesa mucho. A mí el ruso me suena más guay. Es muy lindo cuando habla una chica, y cuando sale de la boca de un hombre suena misterioso y siniestro (me gusta eso). ¿Qué piensan Uds. de la lengua inglesa, yo no puedo juzgarlo porque es mi idioma nativo.
> 
> Perdónenme si *tengo/cometo* errores y les agradecería si los corrigieran.




Yo encuentro sexy el idioma "inglés" quizá porque como alguien o dijo, depende de quiénlo hablé ... o la la   

Yo he escuchado el inglés de Inglaterra, de Estados Unidos y el de Australia, todos diferentes pero igual de lindos.


----------



## el_novato

No perdamos el enfoque del comentario del maestro Monsivais.  

Dice Carlos Monsivais:



			
				Moon light said:
			
		

> ...  . Pero creo profundamente que *es la lengua española la que con mayor elocuencia y belleza nos da el repertorio más amplio del alma humana, de la personalidad individual y de su proyección social*".
> Carlos Fuentes, escritor mexicano.
> Durante la inauguración del Tercer Congreso Mundial de la Lengua Española



A lo cual le respondo:

Sustancioso y breve has hablado, Mexicano.


De que los demás se oyen bonitos, eso no lo niego; en lo personal, me gusta escuchar a las Argentinas, Portuguesas, Francesas, los demás idiomas no los he escuchado; pero me imagino que también se han de escuchar bonitos.  PERO díganme compañeros, que lenguaje, que sonrisa no se escucha como ♪♪♪ música celestial ♪♪♪ al salir de la boca y pasar por lo labios de una mujer. No coincibo la belleza y la magnificiencia de los idiomas, sin escuchar a la mujer.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasoria

el_novato said:
			
		

> No perdamos el enfoque del comentario del maestro Monsivais.
> 
> Dice Carlos Monsivais:
> 
> 
> 
> A lo cual le respondo:
> 
> Sustancioso y breve has hablado, Mexicano.
> 
> 
> De que los demás se oyen bonitos, eso no lo niego; en lo personal, me gusta escuchar a las Argentinas, Portuguesas, Francesas, los demás idiomas no los he escuchado; pero me imagino que también se han de escuchar bonitos.  PERO díganme compañeros, que lenguaje, que sonrisa no se escucha como ♪♪♪ música celestial ♪♪♪ al salir de la boca y pasar por lo labios de una mujer. No coincibo la belleza y la magnificiencia de los idiomas, sin escuchar a la mujer.
> 
> Saludos.



 NOVATO en todo menos en galantería y donjuanismo... Hay que admitir que sois unos campeones del cortejo y la lisonjería... Los españoles somos más llanos y bruscos, por favor no os dejeis caer mucho por aquí que nos dejais sin hembras...

   Saludos machote


----------



## funnydeal

el_novato said:
			
		

> No perdamos el enfoque del comentario del maestro Monsivais.
> 
> Dice Carlos Monsivais:
> 
> 
> 
> A lo cual le respondo:
> 
> Sustancioso y breve has hablado, Mexicano.
> 
> De que los demás se oyen bonitos, eso no lo niego; en lo personal, me gusta escuchar a las Argentinas, Portuguesas, Francesas, los demás idiomas no los he escuchado; pero me imagino que también se han de escuchar bonitos.  PERO díganme compañeros, que lenguaje, que sonrisa no se escucha como ♪♪♪ música celestial ♪♪♪ al salir de la boca y pasar por lo labios de una mujer. No coincibo la belleza y la magnificiencia de los idiomas, sin escuchar a la mujer.
> 
> Saludos.




Hmmmmm  ¿¿¿Novato???

¿Porque escogiste ese nombre paisano?


----------

